# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Modifier les attributs de Treeview pour avoir un fond totalement noir

## charlesgriffe13

Bonjour,
Je dveloppe un programme o la charte graphique exige que le fond soit noir et les critures en blanc J'utilise des widgets "ttk" et j'ai configur un objet Style pour le treeview afin de le rendre conforme  la charte graphique. Malheureusement cela ne fonctionne pas. Je vous adresse la partie de code concerne :


```

```

Merci pour votre contribution

Charles GRIFFE

----------


## VinsS

Salut,

Puisque tu as cr un style c'est peut-tre lui que tu dois utiliser self.tree = ttk.Treeview(self, style=style)J'ignore si c'est la solution, mais a me parat plus logique.

----------


## charlesgriffe13

Bonjour Vincent,

Tout d'abord merci pour ta rponse. J'ai test ta proposition mais il semble que style ne soit pas un attribut d'une instance d'une classe ttk mais affecte directement la clase, Treeview en loccurrence.

La question reste ouvert...
Bonne journe.

Charles GRIFFE

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> Malheureusement cela ne fonctionne pas. Je vous adresse la partie de code concerne :


Votre code ne fonctionne pas.

S'il faut que j'y mette mes pattes dedans pour le faire marcher... vous avez dj plein d'exemples sur Internet.

- W

----------


## charlesgriffe13

Rebonjour,

Dsol pour mon message initial. Le code tait tronqu. Je renvoie une autre version excutable :



```

```

Merci pour ta contribution.

Charles GRIFFE

----------


## wiztricks

> Dsol pour mon message initial. Le code tait tronqu. Je renvoie une autre version excutable :


Chouette, si l'intention de dpart tait de modifier la couleur du fond avec des Style,  a disparu... 

- W

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,

Un exemple minimal pour reproduire ce que j'ai compris du problme:


```

```

On devrait voir le fond (l o il n'y a pas d'items) en "black" et le "fond" des fields (l o il y a des items) aussi en noir.

Tout ce que je peux dire aprs quelques tests est qu'on a le fonctionnement attendu avec Python 3.6 mais on perd le rendu du "fieldbackground" lorsqu'on teste avec 3.7 et plus.

Ce qui fait penser  un "bug" plutt ct Python (car les versions de TCL sont  priori identiques)  investiguer.

- W

----------


## charlesgriffe13

Merci beaucoup pour la rponse,

C'est effectivement la conclusion  laquelle j'tais arriv. C'est le premier langage "libre" que je pratique (j'tais sur des langages "traditionnels" type C#). Est ce qu'on peut s'attendre  ce que ce bug soit fix ou vaut-il mieux que je cherche une autre solution sur une autre bibliothque (tix par exemple) ?

Merci encore 

Charles GRIFFE

----------


## wiztricks

> C'est le premier langage "libre" que je pratique (j'tais sur des langages "traditionnels" type C#). Est ce qu'on peut s'attendre  ce que ce bug soit fix ou vaut-il mieux que je cherche une autre solution sur une autre bibliothque (tix par exemple) ?


Pour qu'un bug soit fix, il faut qu'il ait t remont aux dveloppeurs!
Bon dj on est em... car, on utilise TCL/Tk depuis Python et il est plus probable que ce soit un soucis ct TCL/Tk.
Et pour aller causer  ces gens l, il faut dj reproduire le soucis avec TCL/Tk (sans Python).

Comme c'est du boulot, il faut apprendre  rechercher les outils de bug tracking des diffrents composants pour voir si quelque chose y ressemble. Dans ce cas, vous avez l'issue36468 qui dcrit un problme semblable. Une piste  suivre, des essais  faire s'il y a des corrections proposes.

Aprs que faire? 

Je dirais que  fonctionne en 3.6 (une version supporte) donc il y a dj cette solution de repli (*)
Aprs  dpend du bon fonctionnement du correctif (temporaire) mais  se teste, de ...
Aller vers Tix peut aussi tre une solution  mettre dans la balance.

Ct prise de dcision, il y a des tas de considrations non technique qui font que c'est pas facile de vous suggrer quoi que ce soit sans matriser votre contexte (et c'est un peu hors sujet ici).

(*) Je travaille toujours en version N-2 histoire que la poussire ait eu le temps de retomber et que les ventuels bugs aient t corrigs. Bien sr je travaille aussi avec les versions plus rcentes histoire de voir si  passe ou s'il faut faire des bugs reports.

- W

----------


## charlesgriffe13

Merci beaucoup pour ta rponse. Je saurai maintenant qu'il vaut mieux que je travaille avec une version prouve.
Bonne journe

Charles GRIFFE

----------

